# Wie fandet ihr die 1. PCGHX?



## Overlocked (11. Januar 2008)

Ich habe, sowie ein paar andere, die PCGHX gelesen und wollte mal dazu eure Meinungen hören. Wie fandet ihr die 1. PCGHX?

Ich persönlich fand die PCGHX seht toll gemacht, vor allem weil sie nicht so sperrig war. Vor allem die Vergleichtest der 8800gt mit der 8800gts refresh fand ich toll.

Nicht so toll fand ich, dass einige Artikel von der normalen PCGH übernommen wurden.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (11. Januar 2008)

Ich hab die 1. Antwort genommen 
MFG


----------



## Wassercpu (18. Januar 2008)

Ich fand sie super geil...von mir aus nur noch die und Pcgh einstampfen..


----------



## KisteBier (22. Januar 2008)

fand die 01/08 ebenfalls gut gemacht, informative tests über aktuelle produkte, vergleichsmöglichkeiten und - keine werbung 

ein kleines problem hat sich so eben eingestellt - die dvd läuft um´s verrecken nicht bei mir ^^ gibt´s da irgendwo ersatz? ich wollt gerade testen, ob die höheren takte meiner 8800gts g92 stabil laufen und daher mal gucken, was sich so an benchmarks findet, bevor ich mir den kleinen 3dmark06 durch ne 3,5er leitung zerr... *grml*


----------



## der8auer (22. Januar 2008)

Einfach nur Top  War sehr interessant, vorallem der Teil übers Extrem-OCen  Mehr davon bitte


----------



## blueman (22. Januar 2008)

Wäre es nicht besser, nur einen Thread zu eröffnen?

hier

Gruß


----------



## darkniz (22. Januar 2008)

Die erste Ausgabe war sehr informativ und in einem guten Format. Am besten fand ich den Artikel über die extremen Kühlmethoden und das es wenig Werbung gab. Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Ausgabe.


----------



## Bimek (22. Januar 2008)

War schon ganz OK, das Problem was ich aber sehe, ist, das es eigentlich nix neues gab...
Alles was in der zeitschrift stand, hat jeder "extreme" schon 100mal in irgendeinem Forum gelesen, selbst gesehen, selbst getestet...
Die DVD war auch überflüssig, die Tools darauf hatte eh schon jeder auf Platte / Stick.

Die Zeitschrift ist OK, aber ich werde die nächste wohl nicht holen.... ist mir persönlich alles zu sehr am "ich-will-auch-mal-übertakten" - Markt, und in wirklich allen Themen zu oberflächlich, nix wirklich tiefgehendes 

Ist aber Ok so, die Zeitschrift soll sich ja auch verkaufen, da muss man wohl auf die Masse zu gehen.... nur der Name "extreme" passt halt hinten und vorne nicht


----------



## Bimek (22. Januar 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> vor allem weil sie nicht so sperrig war. Vor allem die Vergleichtest der 8800gt mit der 8800gts refresh fand ich toll.




2 Seiten .. das wars.. das fandest Du "toll" ? 
Da war sicher massiv mehr drin.....


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Januar 2008)

Bimek schrieb:


> War schon ganz OK, das Problem was ich aber sehe, ist, das es eigentlich nix neues gab...
> Alles was in der zeitschrift stand, hat jeder "extreme" schon 100mal in irgendeinem Forum gelesen, selbst gesehen, selbst getestet...
> Die DVD war auch überflüssig, die Tools darauf hatte eh schon jeder auf Platte / Stick.
> 
> ...



Beim ersten Heft wollten wir nicht gleich ganz in die Tiefe - wenn das hier Jemanden verschreckt hat, sollte er trotzdem das zweite Heft mal in die Hand nehmen


----------



## Overlocked (22. Januar 2008)

Bimek schrieb:


> 2 Seiten .. das wars.. das fandest Du "toll" ?
> Da war sicher massiv mehr drin.....



Dafür sehr informativ, fande ich. Vor allem für OC!


----------



## Wolverine_DH (23. Januar 2008)

War ganz ok! Wenn auch an verschiedenen Punkten ich etwas mehr Information vermisst hab (Die 8800gts 640MB im Vergleich zB.)! Was es aber beinhaltete war OK! Bin auf 2. Heft gespannt, Wasserkühlung ist für mich interresant! 

MFG

Wolverine_DH


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Januar 2008)

Mir gefällt insbesondere die/das Heftgröße/Heftformat. Bitte beibehalten! 
Wäre es eine Überlegung wert das Format für die PCGH zu verwenden?


----------



## Overlocked (23. Januar 2008)

Das wäre blöd, denn das würde dick werden. XD 
Stellt euch vor, die PCGH wäre 200 Seiten dick!


----------



## der8auer (23. Januar 2008)

Ich finde das Format echt super für das PCGHX Heft, solltet ihr beibehalten  Aber wie Overlocked halte ich nichts davon, das PCGH Heft auch auf dieses kleine Format zu quetschen.


----------



## Bimek (23. Januar 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Beim ersten Heft wollten wir nicht gleich ganz in die Tiefe - wenn das hier Jemanden verschreckt hat, sollte er trotzdem das zweite Heft mal in die Hand nehmen



Ok, überredet...


----------

